# Some of my work



## Pinaki_Pal (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi,

I am from India. I came to know about this forum from friends and i am glad to join. Like to share a few work which i have done.......

Complete journal can be found here

http://aquapetz.com/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3017&hilit=woodland


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic looking tank! It looks good as it is growing in.

What fertilizers do you use?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! Beautiful work!


----------



## Pinaki_Pal (Apr 26, 2014)

Zapins said:


> Fantastic looking tank! It looks good as it is growing in.
> 
> What fertilizers do you use?


Thanks .... 
All DYI fertilizers .... K2SO4, KNO3 , K2HPO4 ....i follow EI for dosing


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks really vibrant!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to APC. Those are some very nice aquascapes. I always enjoy scapes that are a bit more wild such as you might find in nature.


----------



## Pinaki_Pal (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for all ur appreciations............

Well i too like scapes which is more close to what we can find in nature......biotopes ...... they might not b as appealing as an IGWAMI set up is. But, they r actually true home for ur fishes.......n they will start breeding there like anything ......

here is one of my attempt to create a glimpse of Lake Malawi ....... I don't call it as biotope as i didn't manage to get rocks which resembles the one found in Lake....... but Man, my Labidochromis bred like anything ..... i started with 3 specimen and ended up with 14 within 3 months...... later on dismantled the set up as i can't stay away from planted set ups......




























my bulldog


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I've always liked labs. I kept some many years ago and they had a few babies, but not as many as yours did 

Also, your photography is really good, what camera and setup do you have?


----------



## Pinaki_Pal (Apr 26, 2014)

Zapins said:


> I've always liked labs. I kept some many years ago and they had a few babies, but not as many as yours did
> 
> Also, your photography is really good, what camera and setup do you have?


Thanks , 

Currently I have two planted set up

1. 24 inch X 12 inch X 12 inch 
2. 48 inch X 18 inch X 18 inch

I use Nikon coolpix to take picture of my set up, I am planning to upgrade my camera and get a DSLR to take better pic of fins & flore


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not a bad camera! It looks like you have edited the photos after taking them? Possibly changed the levels a bit?

Which DSLR are you planning on getting?


----------



## Pinaki_Pal (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes ....i have adjusted contrast, brightness ....I am planning to buy Nikon D3100.But, haven't yet finalized. Any suggestion ??


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I've got a canon DSLR which I love, but it seems you like Nikons instead. Nikon cameras are good cameras as well, but I do not have experience owning one


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Canon versus Nikon: I chose a Canon, primarily because it seemed to have all the features I wanted and needed, but was significantly less expensive than the Nikon. I have been very happy with the camera.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Which one do you have Michael?

I think the two brands are fairly similar in terms of capability, but I suppose depending on the features you are looking for in a body/lens price will be a big factor!

I just started out using Canon and had lenses for it so I bought a second newer body so I could use the same lenses.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

EOS Rebel T1i--love those acronyms! I wish they had just called it Mildred.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Mildred hah! 

My first Canon was a Rebel XTI. Loved that thing but it was stolen along with most of my lenses. Then I got 5D mark I, then I sold it and bought a 5D mark II. At some point I'd like to get the mark III, but who knows, maybe I'll just wait for the mark IV or get the next one when I've banked up a bit of money.


----------



## Pinaki_Pal (Apr 26, 2014)

I am not a fan of Nikon...but my friends got nikon.....the best thing about having same type of camera is u can share the lenses ....... that is the only reason i am opting for it....but haven't yet decided yet.....any idea on Macro lenses ?? Man they r costly.... as of now i am planning for Extension tube/ Macro ring


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not too familiar with Nikon macro lenses. I can help you out with Canon recommendations, but otherwise you'd have to look up each lens, look for reviews and look over comparison photos between lenses.


----------



## Pinaki_Pal (Apr 26, 2014)

Like to know in US is everything readily available ?? I mean any types of plants , filters, CO2 set up fishes.....just order via net and will be sent to u within stated timeline....isn't it ????

It's not so similar here......  we have limited contacts through which we bring flora.....but, i must say things are improving now a days.......

I envy US people because of the weather they r having....... Here in every summer our planted set up perish......and chiller is costly


----------



## Pinaki_Pal (Apr 26, 2014)

My 4' Cabomba tank......which i really miss


----------



## APlantedAquarium (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow amazing journal.


----------



## Pinaki_Pal (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi guys ..... i recently came on US ( Houston) and planning for a planred tank as ill be staying here for some time..... can anyone help me with pressurized co2 set up?? I am staying at Yorktown st (Houston)Tx .... i am searching for CO2 refill station 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to the USA! I can't wait to see more of your tanks.


----------



## bpb (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm originally from Houston, but it's been years since I've been to town. Try and do an Internet search for welding supply stores in your area and they should be able to get your tanks refilled for you. Based on your previous setups I assume you used co2 previously and already have a regulator?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinaki_Pal (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks .. i started my new journey ...will create a new thread ...plz check 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------

